# Finished the miter gauge jig



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I finally got around to building the miter gauge jig for my "Nick Ferry" designed sled. Came out pretty good overall. Time to start on some more of his jigs. lol


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's really nice looking. Wonder if I should make a sled?


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> That s really nice looking. Wonder if I should make a sled?
> 
> - BurlyBob


I'm glad I finally did. I put it off for quite a while. There are so many plans out there, but I finally decided on this one. There are similar ones with other features as well, but I like the stuff Nick Ferry does. He explains everything so well.


----------

